# Pedals makes loud sound when powers connected



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering why does my pedal make this very loud noise as soon as I plug the power supply into it?


----------



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

the pedal doesnt make any delay sound like its supposed to, just a loud annoying noise


----------



## Mcknib (May 28, 2020)

You'd need to give us a little more information 

What circuit is it?

What kind of noise is it? a hum, crackle, squeal?

What are you using to power it

Perhaps post some images of both sides of your pcb so that we check components and trace all offboard wiring to DC jack 3PDT and in and out jacks


----------



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> You'd need to give us a little more information
> 
> What circuit is it?
> 
> ...


is that enough info or do I need to take a pic of the wiring?


----------



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> You'd need to give us a little more information
> 
> What circuit is it?
> 
> ...


 

Its a delay circuit, its a noise similar to when you hold your finger on the tip of an amp cable when the amp is turned on


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

I suggest you spend a few minutes taking close-up pictures of both sides of your board and the wiring connecting the footswitch, power, and in/out jacks.    add more detail about the pedal -- WHICH delay?  Does the bypass switch work OK?  Does your power LED come on when you hit the  footswitch?   

in general the more info you provide the less of a guessing game you are asking everyone else to play.


----------



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

its saying the file size for my pictures is too large wtf


----------



## Drake_dragon54 (May 28, 2020)

its the cataclysm delay


----------



## zgrav (May 28, 2020)

no good way to tell whether it is a wiring issue, soldering issue, short to ground or parts issue without the pics.   Some folks resize the pictures to make the size smaller, and other people put the pictures on another site and provide a link to them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 28, 2020)

__





						Upload Image — Free Image Hosting
					

Free image hosting and sharing service, upload pictures, photo host. Offers integration solutions for uploading images to forums.




					imgbb.com


----------

